# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Reintroduction Hiyas

## Brengun

OMG has it really been that long since I was on here? Well I did have a huge renovating holiday off for several years but now its my own house to reno. Built in 1904 I think and its timber. Wish me luck lol. :Smilie:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

